# Wing Sores?



## Tweetsley (Nov 17, 2015)

Hey everyone. I got two new budgie last weekend and I noticed that one of them has redness around the top of his wing. I saw him stretching them out and noticed the redness so I grabbed him to take a closer look.



Here's the other wing for comparison.



Sorry I didn't get a chance to crop the pictures. I'm posting this from my cell phone.

I haven't noticed him picking at his wing and he is still eating well and his poops look normal. I see him playing on occasion, but he and his cage mate are not as active as my other birds because I think they're still getting used to their surroundings and are pretty nervous.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Did he just molt or showing signs of getting ready to ? Look's like a possible blood feather issue. Keep an eye on it for fresh blood signs...


----------



## Tweetsley (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi, Randy. I don't think he's molting yet and I am not sure if he's getting ready to. I will be sure to watch him to see if any fresh blood crops up. Thank you for your help.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's just a bit of exposed skin and there is nothing to worry about, the area will soon be covered once the missing feathers grow back. 

Your new budgie boy is a cutie, he reminds me a lot of my own Leonel when I first got him.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I agree with Aluz and just looked at your pic again, and can see little pinnies on his head. Look's like your handsome
little fellow is starting his first molt...


----------



## Tweetsley (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi Aluz, thank you for your advice. I'm glad that there's just exposed skin on his wing and that there's nothing else to worry about. I do have a horrible tendency to over worry about everything.  thank you for the compliment! Leonel is absolutely gorgeous! I hope Charlie turns out to be just as cute when he loses his baby bars. 

Hi again, Randy.  thank you for your help. I didn't even notice the pin feathers on Charlie's head until you pointed them out. On my original budgie pair, it was really obvious they were molting because there were feathers all over the place and George was absolutely covered with pinnies.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Glad the situation is not serious, you can rest assured Anna is a very knowledgeable member who has helped many members with their queries. I agree with her, I also agree you have one lovely budgie there. whom we would like to see more of in the future.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What a sweetheart, I agree completely and I hope he's not too itchy during his moult  

Hope to see lots more of Charlie and the others around here


----------

